# Time Capsule : poids des sauvegardes



## ulyssd (25 Avril 2008)

Bonjour,

j'ai recherché un peu mais je n'ai pas trouvé de réponses à mon problème qui me semble assez spécifique.

Je vous résume la situation initiale:

1. J'ai un macbook neuf de 10 jours
2. J'ai une time capsule neuve de 10 jours
3. Ma Time capsule recoit un cable provenant de mon modem et m'envoie donc internet par wifi. 
4. Chaque nuit, j'éteins ma time capsule pour des raisons d'économies d'énergie


Jusque là, j'ai réussi a tout configurer avec succès!

Seulement la question que je me pose, c'est:

_Est-ce normal que *chaque jour*, les sauvegarde effectuées par la Time Capsule pèsent environ 18 go?

_Si j'ai bien compris, la Time Capsule sauve régulièrement le contenu de l'ordinateur. Seulement je pensais qu'un document copié un jour, et que l'on avait pas touché ne serait pas à nouveau copié sur la Time Capsule le jour suivant... Je me tromperai donc?

Je ne pense pas que je me trompe, vu que mon disque dur possède déja environ 100go d'espaces occupés, et dès lors ce ne serait non pas 18 mais plus de 100go qui seraient copiés quotidiennement. 

_*Mais que sont donc ces 18 Go copiés quotidiennement?!?*_ (Le contenu vu sur internet, historique, temps, etc???)

Je ne sais pas si vous voyez mon problème...

Pourquoi est-ce donc si lourd? (De plus cela prend beaucoup de temps, et je pensais que chaque jour, 3-4 go seraient copiés, non pas 18!)

Puis-je modifier quelque chose?

J'aimerais vous remercier d'avance si vous pouvez m'aider ou me conseiller:

Merci d'avance


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Avril 2008)

Time Capsule, ou plutôt Time Machine, ne copie que les nouveaux fichiers. 18 Go ce n'est vraisemblablement pas ta production quotidienne.

Tu as du faire une erreur de configuration.

Regarde dans le volume partagé Time Capsule (barre gauche du Finder) combien d'images disques tu vois. Il doit y en avoir une par machine sauvegardée, désignée par le nom de la machine.

Je sauvegarde n iMac et un MacBook Pro sur ma Time Capsule, et à part la premières sauvegarde, un peu longue même en ethernet, les autres ne sont que des ajouts correspondants bien à chaque fois à mon activité sur ces machines.


----------



## ulyssd (26 Avril 2008)

Salut Moonwalker!

Merci d'avoir pris le temps de me répondre!!!


Le problème, c'est que je suis récemment passé a MAC, et que je ne maitrise pas totalement tout ca...

Déja, je ne vois pas ou c'est que je pourrais configurer ce genre de chose, le tableau de bord et les choix possibles à l'écran préférences systèmes > time machine me semblent assez réduits...

Comment puis je m'y prendre? La première sauvegarde ainsi que la sauvegarde suivant l'installation du Logic Pro, je peux comprendre que ce soit longuet, mais chaque jour...

En fait en réfléchissant, je réalise qu'il y un problème:

_Comment est-ce possible que mon disque dur soit rempli a 103,2 Go, et que le poids de mes sauvegarde (l'espace utilisé de ma Time Capsule = le poids de "Backup of Macbook de...") soit de... *211 Go*!!!

_J'espère vraiment que quelqu'un pourra me répondre!

Merci d'avance!!!


----------



## Gilles99 (26 Avril 2008)

Si vous avez Windows (VirtualPC, ou les autres qui permettent d'utiliser Windows, et bien ces dossiers prennent beaucoup de place et change chaque fois,
de même qu'Entourage aie-je lu quelquepart

Allez dans Time Machine Options (système préférences) et faites les exclusions de dossiers


----------



## ulyssd (26 Avril 2008)

Bonsoir Gilles,

je n'ai ni Windows, ni virtual PC...

Merci tout de même de votre réponse!


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Avril 2008)

ulyssd a dit:


> Bonsoir Gilles,
> 
> je n'ai ni Windows, ni virtual PC...
> 
> Merci tout de même de votre réponse!



As-tu activé File Vault ?


----------



## ulyssd (26 Avril 2008)

Salut!

Euh désolé mais je ne sais pas ce qu'est File Vault?

Pourrais-tu m'en dire plus?

Je suis vraiment un nouveau membre du système Apple, et pour l'instant, jadore! 

Mais j'ai encore quelques lacunes...

Bonne soirée!


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Avril 2008)

File Vault est une option de chiffrement de ta session (Préferences Système>Sécurité>File Vault).

Le principe reposant sur la création d'une image disque chiffrée, elle serait recopiée à chaque fois pas Time Machine car modifié. Ça aurait pu être une explication.

Ce n'est pas indiqué d'utiliser cela si on n'en a pas besoin... oublie, ça vaut mieux.

Sinon, ce n'est pas simple de t'aider à cette distance car je ne sais pas comment tu as réglé tout cela. Je vais t'indiquer comment j'ai fait moi-même.

Préférences Système>Time Machine
J'ai sélectionné le disque de Time Capsule, activé Time Machine et c'est tout.

Maintenant, si tu n'as rien à perdre sur ton disque Time Capsule, tu l'effaces et tu recommences la configuration de Time Machine.

Pour cela, il faut passer par l'Utilitaire AirPort :

Utilitaire AirPort>Configuration Manuelle>Disques


----------



## ulyssd (26 Avril 2008)

Re!

File Vault est bien désactivé.


Mais ne penses-tu pas que cela pourrait venir du fait que j'éteins la Time Capsule chaque soir? Ou rien à voir?

BYe!


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Avril 2008)

Time Capsule, je l'éteins le soir également, juste après les machines. J'utilise parfois mon iMac et mon MacBook Pro sans avoir activé TC.

Time Machine bien configuré n'a aucun problème avec ça. Quand le disque dédié aux sauvegardes n'est pas à sa disposition, il ne sauvegarde pas, c'est tout. Il reprend normalement lorsque le disque est de retour.

Avec un portable, Time Machine ne s'enclenche pas si on est pas branché sur le secteur, afin d'économiser la batterie. Par contre on peut forcer la sauvegarde à tout moment.

Non, ton problème c'est qu'il ne semble pas réaliser que la sauvegarde a déjà été faite...

Avec ce que tu décris, tu dois avoir au moins deux dossiers de sauvegarde au nom de ton MacBook dans le backups.backupdb... pas bon.


----------



## ulyssd (27 Avril 2008)

Salut!

Alors j'ai regardé et j'ai seulement un dossier de sauvegarde: celui de mon macbook...

J'ai été dans l'utilitaire et j'ai commencé à tout effacer.

Je vais recommencer à zéro pour voir.


Dernière question: est-ce normal que parfois, lorsque que je vais dans préférence système > time machine, et que je choisisse le disque de sauvegarde dans "changer de disque", j'aie 3 choix? :

- Time capsule de XXX (avec le logo représentant 3 personnes se tenant la main)
- Un autre time capsule (dhccp546 ou un truc du style entre parenthèses, et le logo représente la flèche qui tourne sur elle même)
- "Aucun"



Ce n'est pas toujours comme ca, le deuxième chois est présent parfois sans que je sache pourquoi...

Merci d'avance pour votre aide!


----------



## Gilles99 (27 Avril 2008)

Bonjour,
je n'ai jamis vu la deuxième option que vous notez
Aucun (ça c'est normal)
Time Capsule de xxx (ça aussi c'est le votre)

y a-t-il un autre disque dur connecté à Time Capsule ?
Est-il possible que c'est wifi et que vous voyez le disque d'un autre réseau, non sécurisé, celui d'un voisin peut-être ?
Quand vous regarder dans une fenêtre du finder, sous "Partagé (Shared) voyez-vous un autre disuqe que votre Time Capsule ? sinon, lorsque vous sélectionné Time Capsule, y a--t-il deux filières finissant par ...sparsebundle ?


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Avril 2008)

Moi je n'en avais qu'un, le disque de partage avec les trois bonshommes.

"Aucun" c'est normal. Me demande pas pourquoi.  

Le deuxième, c'est peut-être quelqu'un qui a une TC dans ton voisinage ? Ce qui m'intrique c'est que ça tourne... comme quand on fait un backup ? Ou peut-être quand tu es en train de faire un backup ?  

Maintenant, le choix du disque, tu ne l'as à faire qu'une fois. Quand un disque est défini, Time Machine ne s'occupe plus des autres, sauf pour les exclure automatiquement de la sauvegarde s'ils sont montés sur le bureau.


----------



## ulyssd (27 Avril 2008)

Hello,

alors voilà: j'ai tout effacé, et j'ai recommencé la sauvegarde : 107 Go en tout, j'en ai pour un moment!

Pour l'instant tout se passe bien (8 go de faits), mais lorsque je vais dans Préf. Système>Time machine, et que je choisis changer de disque (je regarde juste, je ne change rien), voilà ce que j'ai:






Ces deux "choix" proviennent bien de ma Time Machine, puisque l'espace libre indiqué dans le 2ème choix varie en fonction de l'état de la sauvegarde.

Pensez-vous que cela puisse avoir un lien avec le fait que j'ai un PC (éteint la plupart du temps) connecté a ma time capsule par une des entrés pour l'ethernet, (donc uniquement pour recevoir la connexion)...

Merci de votre aide!


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Avril 2008)

Je ne sais pas, je n'ai pas de PC en réseau. Tu pourrais réessayer en débranchant le PC. Si cela apparaît encore c'est qu'il n'est pas directement concerné. Mais le (dhcppc1) laisse à penser que c'est bien lui. Il a un disque de 500 Go ? 

Pour avoir deux volumes dans cette fenêtre, il me faut avoir un autre disque connecté, sinon il n'y a que mon disque Time Capsule partagé et le "Aucun".


----------



## ulyssd (27 Avril 2008)

Salut!

Le PC est éteint actuellement, et son DD ne dépasse pas les 130 Go!

Donc c'est quoi ce truc exactement??? Pour info, je suis actuellement à 13go de sauvegardé (donc 5Go en 1h) est ce normal que ce soit si lent par wifi?

Merci!!

EDIT: Qu'est ce qu'y te fait dire que ce "dhcpp1" fait penser au PC?

EDIT2: Je me suis trompé, le 456,1 Go du deuxième choix ne change PAS en fonction de la sauvegarde! (Il est actuellement toujours à 456,1Go... Je ne comprends donc officiellement plus rien du tout...


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Avril 2008)

DHCP renvoie à la connexion Ethernet.

Préférences Systèmes>Réseau>Ethernet  

Après je vois pc1 et je me dis que c'est le PC... mais ce n'était que des suppositions, je n'ai pas de PC en réseau.

Maintenant, si cela ne correspond pas à la taille du DD du PC, ça correspond à celle du disque Time Caspule. Ce serait le même disque référencé deux fois ?  

Concernant la lenteur :

Pour une sauvegarde en WiFi, c'est normal que ce soit long, même en 802,11n.
Le WiFi est plus lent que l'Ethernet qui est plus lent que le FireWire.
La première sauvegarde, je l'ai faite en Ethernet pour chaque machine (environ 4 heures pour 80 Go avec l'iMac, et 1 heure pour le portable qui venait d'avoir une installation toute fraîche).

Attends de voir comment se comportera Time Machine avec cette nouvelle sauvegarde, sinon recommence l'installation de la Time Capsule et du réseau. Je ne suis pas au fait de tout ce qui se passe avec ce nouveau produit et de plus, je ne peux reproduire ta configuration réseau car je n'ai pas de PC.

Officiellement, je n'y comprends pas grand chose non plus. :rateau:


----------



## ulyssd (27 Avril 2008)

Salut,

En fait ça n'est pas le PC, mais bien lié à la mémoire de ma sauvegarde!





On voit que ce "dhcppc1" ne peux pas être mon PC vu que c'est là que se sauvegardent mes données!

Mais pourquoi ai-je donc cela?

Je tiens à préciser que le PC ne "sait" pas qu'il est lié a une T.Cap., il est là en tant que périphérique et ne profite pas de l'espace proposé...

Any Idea?

Merci encore!


----------



## PO_ (1 Mai 2008)

Pour ton problème initial de taille des sauvegardes, il faut faire attention à plusieurs points : 

En premier lieu ne pas se fier à la taille "apparente" des sauvegardes. Chacune des sauvegardes pèse apparemment le même poids que la précédente. Taille qui a d'ailleurs tendance à augmenter au fil des jours, et c'est normal.

Cette taille apparente de chaque sauvegarde est due au fait que Time MAchine utilise ce que l'on appelle des "hard links" pour les dossiers/fichiers non modifiés entre chaque sauvegarde. Chacun des hard links (non discernables pour l'utilisateur' est considéré au même titre que le dossier/fichier dont il est issu, et notament au niveau de sa taille.

Ce qu'il faut vérifier, c'est la capacité disponible sur la Time Capsule, et sa variation entre chaque sauvegarde.

C'est un des moyens de vérifier ce qui est réellement consommé. Un autre est de cliquer dans le menu de Time Machine lorsque il est en train de sauvegarder, quelquefois on peut voir la taille de ce qu'il prévoit de sauvegarder. Je dis bien quelquefois, car de temps en temps cette taille augmente au fil de ce qu'il sauvegarde.


En second lieu, il faut prendre garde à ce que l'on sauvegarde. En effet, si je prends l'exemple de la base mail d'Entourage. Ceci est un très gros fichier unitaire, pouvant peser plusieurs centaines de Méga et très facilement dépasser le Go. Or à chaque fois que l'on recevra un Mail, ce fichier sera modifié, et donc à chaque fois entièrement recopié. Il y a des chances pour que cela se fasse aussi sur la Base iPhoto : en effet celle ci est vue depuis le Finder comme un fichier unique, alors qu'en fait c'est un dossier camouflé, dont le contenu est accessible uniquement en faisant un clic droit -> afficher le contenu.  Pour iphoto, je n'ai pas eu la possibilité de vérifier comment se comportait Time Machine, mais dans le doute, j'ai exclu ma Photothèque de la sauvegarde automatique. De même, j'ai exclu les données personnelles Entourage.

Ceci étant posé, il n'en reste pas moins que Time Machine a un comportement quelquefois bizarre, parce que jel'ai vu une fois me faire une sauvegarde de plus de 50 Go, alors qu'il était évident qu'en une heure, je n'avais pas modifié autant de données. J'ai également fait comme toi : tout effacer et recommencer de zéro. Heureusement, la sauvegarde des 350 et quelques Go est infiniment plus rapide sur un disque interne SATA. EN un peu plus de 2 heures et demi, c'était bouclé. Depuis, je laisse tranquillement tourner TIme MAchine dans son coin. Je verrais ce que cela donne avec l'élimination hebdomadaire des fichiers de la semaine précédente, et l'élimination mensuelle. 


Par contre, pour ton autre problème, aucune idée, désolé.


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Mai 2008)

La base de iPhoto, en fait le dossier/paquet iPhoto Library est très bien géré par Time Machine. Lorsqu'on modifie une photo ou qu'on en ajoute, c'est cette photo modifiée ou ajoutée qui est copiée par Time Machine et non pas iPhoto Library en entier.

Arrêtez de prendre les ingénieurs d'Apple pour des caves... ce n'est pas la MacBu.   

En plus, contrairement à iTunes, et à l'instard de Mail et du Carnet d'adresse, on peut naviguer directement dans Time Machine depuis iPhoto et récupérer la modification ou la photo précédentes.


----------



## PO_ (1 Mai 2008)

Et oh ! on se calme, tu veux bien ! 

je n'ai pas affirmé que pour iPhoto, Time Machine se comportait ainsi. J'ai juste soulevé l'éventualité qu'il le fasse et mis en garde. C'est tout. J'ai dit que je n'avais pas eu la possibilité de vérifier la manière dont il se comportait. 

Tout ce que j'ai dit est parfaitement exact, non seulement pour Entourage, mais encore pour des gestionnaire de News usenET (et pas usenext), tels que MacSoup ...


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Mai 2008)

Y'a quelqu'un qui a dit le contraire ? T'ai-je cité ? Ai-je remis en cause ce que tu dis pour Entourage et autres ? Toi, tu te calmes et tu bois frais, ok ? :mouais: 

J'ai profité des réserves que tu émettais sur iPhoto pour éclaircir les choses car j'ai déjà lu ce bobard dans un magasine Mac tout ce qu'il y a de sérieux. Il vient sans doute d'un amalgame un peu rapide avec les problèmes entre Aperture et Time Machine et qui sont d'un autre ordre.

Mais entre nous, nul besoin de réfléchir plus de deux secondes pour s'apercevoir que ces craintes sont ridicules : avec quoi le type d'Apple faisait ses démonstrations Time Machine à la Keynote de la WWDC 2006 ? Et Steve Jobs lui même un an après ?   

Avec tous les dossiers en forme de paquet qu'on trouve dans Mac OS X, ça rendrait le fonctionnement de Time Machine complètement aberrant, alors que de simples logiciels de sauvegarde, tels que Personnal Backup ou iBackup, gèrent très bien ses dossiers.

Et pour ton information, si le Finder ne parcourt pas ces dossiers, car se sont bien des dossiers et pas des fichiers, c'est un choix délibéré de fonctionnement. D'autres logiciels, What Size par exemple, traversent cette barrière toute fictive sans problème.


----------



## PO_ (2 Mai 2008)

Excuse moi, alors. Mais ce qui m'avait irrité, c'est l'apparition de ton sous-titre juste après mon message. Je ne peux pas savoir ce que tu as lu ici et là avant 

Je m'étais permis de faire cette supposition car j'ai remarqué que Time Machine avait de temps en temps un comportement bizarre, sauvegardant des dizaines de Go alors qu'aucune grosse opération n'est effectuée. 

JE tiens quand même à apporter une précision parce que j'ai vérifié après que ton message m'ait titillé. J'ai en grande partie raison : 

J'ai une base iPhoto de 220 000 photos. Les photos elle-même sont sur un disque externe. N'est stocké sur le disque interne que la base avec les miniatures,etc. La base réprésente environ 20 Go (les photos 400 Go mais on s'en tape puisqu'elles sont ailleurs)

La base iPhoto est composée de nombreuses choses dont : 

- AlbumData.xml : 187 Mo
- Library6.iphoto : 261,4 Mo
- Thumb32Segment.data : 814 Mo
- Thumb64Segment.data : 3,18 Go
- ThumbjPGSegment.data : 1,59 Go 

Ces 5 gros fichiers seront tous modifiés si tu importes une seule photo de 500 Ko, et à la sauvegarde suivante : pouf ! 6 Go en moins sur le disque dur ! Je l'ai vérifié pas plus tard que tout à l'heure en faisant un import de 1 photo dans iphoto immédiatement après une sauvegarde, en vérifiant que les fichiers avaient bien été modifiés, et en provoquant une sauvegarde iPhoto, parce que du coup, je me suis rendu compte qu'en définitive je n'avais pas exclu la base iPhoto comme je le croyais ... ce qui est chose faite maintenant.


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Mai 2008)

Mouai, mais le poids de ces fichiers et les désagréments de cette sorte sont surtout provoqués par la taille de ta bibliothèque iPhoto, car 200 000 clichés et 400 Go cela relève plus d'Aperture ou de Lightroom que de iPhoto. Là, on arrive clairement aux limites de la chose. Chez moi ces dossiers sont de taille raisonnable et ne m'inquiètent pas outre mesure.

De plus, Time Machine est un logiciel de sauvegarde, pas d'archivage. Les fichiers y sont appelés tôt ou tard à disparaître. Au bout du compte, la place mobilisée y importe peu pourvu qu'on prévoie un disque en proportion.

Sinon, quelque chose m'intrigue dans ta description : pourquoi séparer les photos de leur bibliothèque de référence au lieu d'extérioriser toute la bibliothèque ? iPhoto Library sur un disque externe ne sera pas concerné par Time Machine.


----------



## PO_ (2 Mai 2008)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Mouai, mais le poids de ces fichiers et les désagréments de cette sorte sont surtout provoqués par la taille de ta bibliothèque iPhoto, car 200 000 clichés et 400 Go cela relève plus d'Aperture ou de Lightroom que de iPhoto. Là, on arrive clairement aux limites de la chose. Chez moi ces dossiers sont de taille raisonnable et ne m'inquiètent pas outre mesure.



Certes, mais cela dit, avec les capteurs des appareils photos qui ne cessent de grossir, les photos ont de plus en plus de poids, et une photothèque de mettons 10-15000 photos, de 6-7 Mo chacune, ça va devenir plus fréquent. Le problème de l'inflation de la sauvegarde ne se posera pas pour quelqu'un qui utlise iPhoto une fois par mois, ou par quinzaine. Mais pour quelqu'un qui l'utiliserait très régulièrement, c'est bon à savoir. 



Moonwalker a dit:


> De plus, Time Machine est un logiciel de sauvegarde, pas d'archivage. Les fichiers y sont appelés tôt ou tard à disparaître. Au bout du compte, la place mobilisée y importe peu pourvu qu'on prévoie un disque en proportion.



Je ne sais vraiment pas comment Time Machine gère les éliminations des fichiers journaliers/hebdomadaires. Tout ce que je peux dire, c'est que depuis le 24 Avril, date de sa sauvegarde initialle de 400 Go, il m'a bouffé 70 Go d'espace disque supplémentaire. Je vais surveiller comment cela évolue au fil du temps.



Moonwalker a dit:


> Sinon, quelque chose m'intrigue dans ta description : pourquoi séparer les photos de leur bibliothèque de référence au lieu d'extérioriser toute la bibliothèque ? iPhoto Library sur un disque externe ne sera pas concerné par Time Machine.



Défaut de conception au départ ... Cela dit c'est vrai que je pourrais tenter le coup de déplacer la base sur le disque externe ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Octobre 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> La base de iPhoto, en fait le dossier/paquet iPhoto Library est très bien géré par Time Machine. Lorsqu'on modifie une photo ou qu'on en ajoute, c'est cette photo modifiée ou ajoutée qui est copiée par Time Machine et non pas iPhoto Library en entier.
> 
> Arrêtez de prendre les ingénieurs d'Apple pour des caves...


_Aperture_ crée des fichiers « _AP.Tinies, AP.Thumbnails, AP.Minis_ » dans chacun des projets (Projet.approject) de sa Photothèque. Ces fichiers sont les aperçus des images du projet. Ce sont des fichiers uniques quel que soit le nombre de photos. _AP.Thumbnails_, en particulier peut être de taille monstrueuse  même si cest mon cas  jai demandé à _Aperture_ de *ne pas créer daperçus*. Donc à chaque modification dune image  aussi faible fut-elle  cest la totalité des fichiers AP qui est recréée. 

Jusquà présent, jai exclu la Photothèque d_Aperture_ des sauvegardes _Time Machine_, mais je trouve le système de sauvegarde interne d_Aperture_ (les _banques_) fort peu pratique.

_Time Machine_ sauvegardant les modifications des fichiers toutes les heures, est-il possible de sen servir pour sauvegarder la Photothèque d_Aperture_, sans se trouver submergé par des sauvegardes _*démesurées*_ ?

Aperture 2.1.4  Time Machine 1.0  Mac OS 10.5.8


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Octobre 2009)

Nota : je ne possède pas Aperture, j'extrapole quelque peu à partir de ce que je constate avec iPhoto 8.

Le problème : par les préférences de Time Machine, on ne peut accéder à l'intérieur de iPhoto Library et donc exclure ce qui s'y trouve. Par contre, on peut faire un drag&drop dans la fenêtre à partir du Finder si on a ouvert le paquet iPhoto Library.

Cette configuration trouve-t-elle sa correspondance dans Aperture 2 ?

Maintenant, ayant exclu les fichiers, se posent deux interrogations auxquelles seule la pratique saura répondre :
 le fichier exclu, cela sera-t-il encore valable pour sa copie suivante ou sera-t-elle considérée comme un nouveau fichier ?
 en cas de récupération, l'exclusion de ces fichiers ne va-t-elle pas poser des problèmes ?

Voilà en gros ce que dit Apple de Aperture et Time Machine :

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1878?viewlocale=fr_FR

http://support.apple.com/kb/TS1228?viewlocale=fr_FR

Rien de très nouveau.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Octobre 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Voilà en gros ce que dit Apple de Aperture et Time Machine :
> 
> http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1878?viewlocale=fr_FR
> 
> ...



Cest bien ce que je craignais : 
« _Neffectuez pas de restauration pendant quAperture est ouvert. Si vous le faites, vous risquez de perdre des données de votre photothèque.

Dans certains cas, Time Machine peut effectuer une sauvegarde complète (plutôt quune sauvegarde incrémentielle) de la photothèque Aperture, ce qui entraîne une utilisation du disque plus importante que prévue pour les copies de sauvegarde Time Machine. 

Évitez deffectuer des sauvegardes ou des restaurations lorsquAperture est en cours dexécution_ »

Cest quand même extraordinaire quAperture soit de fait incompatible avec Time Machine du fait des fichiers de sa photothèque !


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Octobre 2009)

Ouaip. A croire qu'il n'a pas été conçu à Cupertino mais par des gens débarqués de Mars. En lisant ces notes de support on a l'impression qu'ils parlent d'un logiciel de tiers partie.

Je ne suis pas un spécialiste d'Aperture et en matière de photographie numérique iPhoto et Photoshop Eléments couvrent largement mes besoins, toutefois j'ai constaté que ses derniers défenseurs ont eux-même baissé les bras devant la stagnation du logiciel dont la dernière version majeure aura bientôt deux ans.

Il se murmure aussi du côté de Cupertino que l'équipe de développement est sur la sellette, que Steve Jobs leur a posé un ultimatum. Dommage, il ne semble pas dénué de qualités.


----------

